
Baidu’s AI Team Releases Key Deep-Learning Code - anantzoid
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/545486/chinas-baidu-releases-its-ai-code/
======
brudgers
Github [from article]: [https://github.com/baidu-research/warp-
ctc](https://github.com/baidu-research/warp-ctc)

------
frik
From the GitHub page: "This project contains our high performance CPU and CUDA
versions of the CTC loss, along with bindings for _Torch_. The library
provides a simple C interface, so that it is easy to integrate into deep
learning frameworks."

------
NicoJuicy
The hard part is not the technology, it's the large enough data sets. Perhaps
finding good employees could also be a help

~~~
anantzoid
The point that's not stressed enough is the massive amounts of good data that
is needed to fuel these kind of systems. Data collection, cleaning,
aggregation and other processes itself are humungous tasks.

------
hartator
A tutorial: [https://github.com/baidu-research/warp-
ctc/blob/master/torch...](https://github.com/baidu-research/warp-
ctc/blob/master/torch_binding/TUTORIAL.md)

